# "Η αγγελία τον φωτογραφίζει"



## Gogarika (Dec 3, 2014)

Καλημέρα... ψάχνω μια έκφραση στα Αγγλικά και αδυνατώ να την βρω κάπου.

Στα Ελληνικά είναι αυτό που λέμε "Η αγγελία φωτογραφίζει τον τάδε..." (δηλ. τα πτυχία, ικανότητες, προϋπηρεσία, κλπ. που ζητούν είναι κομμένα και ραμμένα για κάποιο συγκεκριμένο άτομο).

Πώς θα το λέγαμε αυτό στα Αγγλικά; Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2014)

Σε άλλα συμφραζόμενα θα μου άρεσε το «is a transparent allusion to». Αλλά εδώ θα ήθελα κάτι πιο εξειδικευμένο.


----------



## cougr (Dec 3, 2014)

The ad was made with him in mind.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2014)

cougr said:


> The ad was made with him in mind.


Ή: As if the ad was made...


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 3, 2014)

_This ad seems to be tailor-made for him_ ίσως;


----------



## cougr (Dec 3, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ή: As if the ad was made...



In that case Doc, we can go one better: "It's as if the ad was made with him in mind".


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2014)

Επίσης σε άλλα συμφραζόμενα μπορεί να έβαζα και το «is a snapshot of» (A glimpse of something; a portrayal of something at a moment in time: _The article offered a snapshot of life in that region_).


----------



## cougr (Dec 3, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> _This ad seems to be tailor-made for him_ ίσως;



Κι αυτό ταιριάζει!


----------



## cougr (Dec 3, 2014)

nickel said:


> Επίσης σε άλλα συμφραζόμενα μπορεί να έβαζα και το «is a snapshot of» (A glimpse of something; a portrayal of something at a moment in time: _The article offered a snapshot of life in that region_).



The ad was a snapshot of him/his credentials etc.

One last suggestion: The ad read as if it was made for him.


----------



## Gogarika (Dec 3, 2014)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους πάρα πάρα πολύ!! :)


----------



## Inachus (Dec 20, 2014)

Καλημέρα!

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν αυτή η σημασία της έκφρασης «φωτογραφίζω κάποιον», που συζητάμε εδώ, πέρασε ατην Ελληνική από άλλη γλώσσα ή υπάρχει μόνο στη δική μας (αν και το δεύτερο δεν το πολυπιστεύω). Ευχαριστώ.


----------

